# Post only nordic Chads in this thread



## medialcanthuscel (Feb 23, 2019)

Post in this thread males with these 2 requirements:
-nordic or north-cromagnoid phenotype
- top 1% face

If you know the name of the Chad, write it

1)Harry Goodwins


























2)





3)





4)





5)





6)
https://ultraimg.com/images/2019/02/13/PPSS.jpg





7)


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 23, 2019)

U have a nordic fetish ogre? 
This is an off topic thread tbh


----------



## theropeking (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Nibba (Feb 23, 2019)

View attachment tk3Lwop.jpg


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 23, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 23340



catfacecel


----------



## Nibba (Feb 23, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> catfacecel


He has gyno. Didn't realize it till now


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## manlet cUnt (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Coping (Feb 23, 2019)

theropeking said:


>


----------



## Autist (Feb 23, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


>


Who is the last guy? Zygos God


----------



## manlet cUnt (Feb 23, 2019)

Autist said:


> Who is the last guy? Zygos God


andreas eriksen


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Jaded (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Arkantos (Feb 23, 2019)

Brutally mogs those elvis twinks


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 283 (Feb 23, 2019)

Modern day nordic Chad


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Kenma (Feb 23, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Post in this thread males with these 2 requirements:
> -nordic or north-cromagnoid phenotype
> - top 1% face
> 
> ...


 why is this in Ratings

 Goodwins is not Nordic, he's a Brit

Nordic Beauty Mathias Lauridsen


----------



## Jaded (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 23, 2019)

Posting this again because its just so chad


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 23, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 23367


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 23, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> .


Had to crop this because i dont want a ban


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 23, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Had to crop this because i dont want a ban
> View attachment 23406


ratchet ascended hard. Proof that gym isnt cope


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 23, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 23367


OwO are u asian kun


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 23, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> OwO are u asian kun


No I'm not Asian. I'm offended


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 23, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> No I'm not Asian. I'm offended


Yes you are.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 23, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Yes you are.


How am i asian im not im gonna cry


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 23, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> How am i asian im not im gonna cry
> View attachment 23427


You look like youre from sweden which is east of Vietnam low iq cel


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 23, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> You look like youre from sweden which is east of Vietnam low iq cel


Oh no...




I guess I do look a little vietnamese


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 23, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Oh no...
> View attachment 23443
> 
> I guess I do look a little vietnamese


No more r34 please


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 23, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> No more r34 please







Its not r34


----------



## Phonesex (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 23, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 23450
> 
> Its not r34


Its degen porn tho


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 23, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Its degen porn tho


It wasnt even porn lol I didn't even crop that one


----------



## crunch (Feb 23, 2019)

Dolph Lundgren


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 2, 2019)

.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 2, 2019)

fatcelnolonger said:


> Modern day nordic Chad
> View attachment 23369


----------



## Jaded (Mar 2, 2019)

Spoiler: Chad inside


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 2, 2019)

Fuaark


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jul 28, 2019)

I don't know the name of this God


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Jul 28, 2019)

harry goodwins is a fucking god.


----------



## Krezo (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 28, 2019)

How the fuck people can be so angular. It make me suicidal. It's over if you're not like that. Your my would sell you to fuck them. I imagined this dudes fucking my oneits. How they scream their names. They don't even think you're man.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 28, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> How the fuck people can be so angular. It make me suicidal. It's over if you're not like that. Your my would sell you to fuck them. I imagined this dudes fucking my oneits. How they scream their names. They don't even think you're man.


cuck?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 28, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> cuck?


No, just brutal truth


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 28, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> No, just brutal truth


cuck


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 28, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> No, just brutal truth


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 28, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> cuck


Explain why? Becouse i'm subhuman who realize that it's over?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 28, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Explain why? Becouse i'm subhuman who realize that it's over?


yes


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 28, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> yes


Low Ig keep coping that's not over


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 28, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Low Ig keep coping that's not over


ig?


----------



## Blitz (Jul 28, 2019)

I'd you don't look like that it's O V E R genetics fucked us over


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 28, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> ig?


iq i mean


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 28, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> iq i mean


its not over you cuck


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 28, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> its not over you cuck


For who? for me is. Only moneymax can save me


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 11, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Post in this thread males with these 2 requirements:
> -nordic or north-cromagnoid phenotype
> - top 1% face
> 
> ...


I think number 3 is german, not sure tbh


----------



## Gebirgscel (Aug 11, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> 4)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>be German chad
>completly ace they sport test because of your Übermenschen genes
>Defend your country from degeneracy
>get cucked by incel alliance of mutts and mongrels


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Aug 11, 2019)

nordcuckolds will cope as always


----------



## Whyamihere (Aug 11, 2019)

Andreas Wilson



Fredrik Ljungberg


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 11, 2019)

XD


----------



## framecel222 (Aug 11, 2019)

Still not one with light blonde hair


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 12, 2019)

https://www.instagram.com/lucahbl/?hl=it



I'm undecided if keeping my avatar or using the photo below of this aryan model


----------



## cardiologist (Oct 12, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


>


Andreas Eriksen is masculine as hell holy shit. Basically a GigaChad ngl


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 12, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> https://www.instagram.com/lucahbl/?hl=it
> 
> 
> 
> I'm undecided if keeping my avatar or using the photo below of this aryan model


Oh bro


----------



## rtssssy (Oct 12, 2019)

prettyboi i guess. 
norwegian girls r crazy about him
*






*


DarknLost said:


> View attachment 23342
> View attachment 23343


kys fast


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 21, 2020)

Phonesex said:


> View attachment 23464


horse face chad?


----------



## Arkantos (May 21, 2020)

I don't have pictures of men saved to my computer


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 21, 2020)

Girls hate blonde guys here, they see them as cuckold beta providers
women are gigasluts today. They have no respect if ur a nice person


----------



## Nosecel (May 21, 2020)

Mirin 2 pic


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jan 21, 2021)

These


----------

